# Other Pythons > Morelia >  New baby GTP!!!

## Nordinho

I got this little worm 2 days ago. It's a Sorong, so he/she will be very green with blue spots   :Dancing Carrot:  

This was a quick photo of the snake in a tub. More pictures will follow when I got the vivarium up and running the way I like.

----------


## sophia

Wow.  That's got me dreamin.'

----------


## rushchaser

That is a beautiful snake!!!

----------


## 8b8ll

Excellent welcome to the addiction!! 



Mike   :Rock on:

----------


## python.princess

so gorgeous!

----------


## Anneliese

What kind of snake is that? PM me =]

----------


## Nordinho

> Excellent welcome to the addiction!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Hahaha, thanks...

It really is addicting. I was searching for a breeder with bright yellow JCP's, till I saw some pictures of GTP's. 

When I went to a breeder, there was no way back   :Very Happy:

----------


## JLC

Wow!  What a beauty!  Congrats!! 


(We'll be expecting a full timeline of pics to document the astonishing color changes they go through and to show off those amazing adult colors that come in!  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Nordinho

> Wow!  What a beauty!  Congrats!! 
> 
> 
> (We'll be expecting a full timeline of pics to document the astonishing color changes they go through and to show off those amazing adult colors that come in!  )



Thanks! I'll post some pictures of the color changes when it happens (must be in about 2 months).

----------


## pythoness

mmmm chondra's...... i love them

----------


## andwhy6

LUCKY! my next snake is going to be a baby sorong for sure! hoping to buy one for a xmas present for myself   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kennyxemerson

how much do they go for?

----------


## Snape

> how much do they go for?


Anywhere between $500-2,000 depending what bloodline it comes from, bloodline is VERY important when it comes to GTPs, it's all about how attractive the sire and dam are.

----------


## Nordinho

I paid less than the $500 you're talking about. But I didn't get mine from a "big" breeder. I've been at this guy's place, and I saw he took good care of his animals (he also had some very cool bp morphs). The sire and dame were lovely, so I couldn't go wrong with this one   :Very Happy:

----------


## Drago

the yellow in that one is very nice. Will it stay yellow for it's full life?

----------


## bearhart

absolutely stunning!

how will the colors change over time?

----------


## Sasquatch Art

> (We'll be expecting a full timeline of pics to document the astonishing color changes they go through and to show off those amazing adult colors that come in!  )


Got that right   :Sunny:

----------


## Krazy99CL

I would love to have one some day....Yours is beautiful. 

From what Ive read they're very fragile their first year. Ill stick with my bloods and sumatrans  :Very Happy:

----------


## Schlyne

Good luck, and I hope he feeds well for you.  I've been nervy about getting a very young GTP since I attended Greg Maxwell's talk on feeding baby chrondro's last year.

In fact, after reading his book I'm still think I've got my hands into to many other projects to get one.

They are still drool worthy though  :Razz:

----------


## Nordinho

I only had some trouble with feeding the firts two times.

After this, it feeds all by himself (or herself, don't know yet). It's a very agressive eater  :Good Job:

----------


## qiksilver

> the yellow in that one is very nice. Will it stay yellow for it's full life?






> I got this little worm 2 days ago. It's a Sorong, so he/she will be very green with blue spots

----------

